# [Pilote] Nvidia 9500M GS

## zzzaminouch

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un acer 6920G équipé d'une carte nvidia 9500M GS.

J'ai un gros souci pour faire fonctionné pour pilote 3D.

J'ai essayé le dernier 1.80 mais aussi les déclinaisons majeures du 1.77 et 1.73: rien à faire.

Pour ce qui est du 1.80, lorsque je fais mon test avec ma conf xorg généré par le X -configure, le systeme ne démarre pas le X à cause d'un problème d'écran à priori. (Il ne serait pas reconnu par le système)

Pour les autres versions, le splash nvidia se laisse furtivement apparaître mais derrière black screen sans aucune possibilité de redemarrer le X.

Donc pour l'instant j'utilise le pilote nv.

J'ai un noyau 2.6.27r8 compilé à la main.

Voici mon xorg.conf actuel :

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "GLcore"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "glx"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "nv"

	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

	BoardName   "Unknown Board"

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     1

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     4

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     8

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

	Depth     15

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     16

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option "Composite" "Enable"

Endsection

Je vous remercie par avance de votre aide.

----------

## ghoti

Salut et bienvenue !  :Smile: 

 *zzzaminouch wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est du 1.80, lorsque je fais mon test avec ma conf xorg généré par le X -configure, le systeme ne démarre pas le X à cause d'un problème d'écran à priori. (Il ne serait pas reconnu par le système)
> 
> Pour les autres versions, le splash nvidia se laisse furtivement apparaître mais derrière black screen sans aucune possibilité de redemarrer le X.

 

Après utilisation de ces pilotes, pourrais-tu poster le résultat de la commande : 

```
grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 ?

----------

## bouriquo

Salut,

C'est quoi le message d'erreur d'xorg ?

++

----------

## ghoti

 *bouriquo wrote:*   

> C'est quoi le message d'erreur d'xorg ?

 

grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## bouriquo

@Ghoti merci je sais ^^ mais j'etais entrain de poster en même temps que toi   :Laughing: 

----------

## zzzaminouch

Merci déjà pour vos réponses.

Voici les erreurs présentes dans le Xorg.0.log

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## bouriquo

Je pencherai plus pour un problème de driver nvidia :s

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! 

 

le module nvidia est bien chargé ??

et à un problème de résolution ..

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

 

----------

## zzzaminouch

non, pas de spash nvidia, ni de black screen just le slim qui demarre avec le service xdm mais aucune session graphique.

----------

## bouriquo

Si tu fais un :

```
#lsmod | grep nvidia
```

 dans une console tu as bien ça ?

```
nvidia               6893780  36

i2c_core               21524  1 nvidia

```

----------

## zzzaminouch

non  voici ce que j'ai à la sortie de la commande pendant que le pilote est actif :

nvidia               7085640  0

----------

## bouriquo

Oui c'est bon ^^ i2c est activé en plus pour moi mais c'est pas obligatoire  :Very Happy: 

Bon déjà ça veut dire que ton driver est bien chargé. Parcontre et je ne pense pas que cela est une incidence, mais je trouve bizarre que tu n'es aucune résolution d'indiquée dans ton xorg   :Confused:  Tu as essayé de configurer via xorgconfig ?

----------

## zzzaminouch

je viens de le faire à l'instant et j'ai exactement le même souci !

Je ne comprend vraiment pas !

----------

## zzzaminouch

Personne ne peut m'aider ?!?

----------

## bouriquo

Malheureusement je ne vois pas cependant tu as l'air de dire qu'en fonction du driver le comportement est différent, pourrais tu nous poster les logs de xorg pour une autre version de driver ?

----------

## zzzaminouch

Bonjour,

çà y est j'ai enfin un pilote qui fonctionne: le 173.14.15. C'est un béta.

J'ai néammoins des problèmes de ratio d'écran. Mon ecran est détecté en tant que Seiko avec la bonne résolution mais j'ai un affichage dégueux. J'ai tenté de fouiller un peu ce que je devais indiquer au xorgconfig mais je ne suis vraiment pas sur de moi.

Pourriez vous m'aider SVP ?

Bonne journée

----------

## bouriquo

Hello,

Avant toute chose pourrais tu indiquer ce que tu as fais de plus avec ton driver beta ? Car ça peut être utile pour d'autre personne et ensuite car je suis étonné que le 180 ne marche pas pour la 9500   :Confused:  alors qu'il est indiqué chez nvidia.

Quant entends tu parle problème de ratio, un affichage trop grand ?

Affiche ton xorg.conf du moins la partie qui parle de l'ecran et de la carte graphique 

++Last edited by bouriquo on Thu Feb 19, 2009 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zzzaminouch

Je n'ai rien fait de plus avec mon drivers béta. Juste installer et modifié le pilote nv par le nvidia dans mon xorg.conf.

Effectivement l'affichage est trop grand malgré que le nvidia-settings le reconnait comme étant en 1920 x 1080.

En fait je pense vraiement maintenant que çà ne vient pas du pilote Nvidia et je suis a peu prés sur que le 180 fonctionne mais faut-il encore que je sache ce que je doit indiquer comme section pour que mon écran soit bien pris en charge. Je rappel que c'est un ACER6920G.

Merci pour ton aide bouriquo

----------

## bouriquo

Tu veux dire que tu dois scroller pour voir tout l'écran c'est ça ? si c'est bien ça alors regarde ta conf xorg et tu dois avoir dans ce cas une virtual size ou quelque chose comme ça au niveau de l'écran.

----------

## zzzaminouch

non, mon écran est complet sans que j'ai a scrollé mais mes polices sont énormes ainsi que lorsque je lance un terminal sous mon environement XFCE, les tailles de polices sont énormes.

----------

## bouriquo

Perso moi je n'utilise jamais la génération automatique avec X --configure, je lui préfère xorgconfig qui même si il reste automatique on a la possibilité de paramètrer un certain nombre de chose dont les fréquences horizontales et verticales qui seront utiliser pour définir la résolution. Et aussi le driver à utiliser pour la carte graphique.

Ensuite pour ton problème de taille, qui n'en ai pas un   :Laughing:   :Laughing: , as tu regarder du côté des polices installées sur ta machine ? au niveau de xfce tu n'as pas de gestionnaire de font ?

----------

